# Crazy Train solo w/tabs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all, 

I have completed a new solo video for your learning pleasure. Give it a rip. She's a burner at the end!

Crazy Train solo w/tab - YouTube

Cheers!


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

It was good video, really good. Also your playing skills are impressive. 
One question - Your Fender has noisless pickups (original ones) or you have replaced them?


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

I got this guitar through my guitar tech who also works for Ian Thornley (Big Wreck) this used to be his guitar. Its a Jeff Beck signature strat... but He swapped out the original pickups for the Eric Clapton pickup set which are noiseless. I have since swapped out the bridge and put in a Seymour Duncan hot rail. The noiseless are nice.


----------

